# ISPConfig 3.04 Update Status



## pixeluser (18. Nov. 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ISPConfig 3.04 unter Debian laufen und seit dem Update auf 3.04 wird der Updatestatus nicht mehr unter Überwachung/Übersicht angezeigt.

Nur wenn ich direkt auf Updatestatus gehe wird dieser angezeigt.

Viele Grüße
Pixeluser


----------



## Till (18. Nov. 2011)

FS#1834 : More info link


----------

